# Perceived Women's Cars



## Bristle Hound

What do you class as a woman's car?

By this I mean cars that you regularly see women driving / owning & as such you class as a 'woman's car' 

My list (so far) :doublesho

Audi TT
Range Rover Sport
Range Rover Evoque
Mini Cooper S 
BMW 1 series

Anyone else?


----------



## BoostJunky86

Bmw z3. X3.

Edit: not the M power cars though.


----------



## R7KY D

I see women drving lots of different cars , Far too many to list , As for owning how on earth would i know if they owned the car ?

I don't understand your question


----------



## BJM

Ford Streetka
Anything with a Mini badge
Any small French sh!tbox


----------



## suspal

this must be the ultimate girlie car :-


----------



## Naddy37

Smart car
Nissan Micra

, I've owned/own both....


----------



## Jdm boy

Mx5 used too be a common hairdressers car in Ireland


----------



## Blueberry

I don't think you could call any car a woman's car. You see a mixture driving ALL cars. Audi TTs I would probably say that I see more men driving them than women. SLKs are said to be owned by "women that do lunch" but again, I see more men then women driving them.


----------



## Doc943

Anything called Clio


----------



## Kirkyp

Honda S2000 VBH owned one in light blue!


----------



## msb

Jdm boy said:


> Mx5 used too be a common hairdressers car in Ireland


Is that the same as all civics being driven by old people


----------



## Bod42

Suzuki Swift
Mates are always giving me grief for owning one saying its a chicks car.

I was told by a car dealer than you can tell if cars are aimed at males or females from the manufacture by where the mirrors are. Mirrors in both sun visors is a womans car and mirror only in the passenger seat visor is a man's car :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Fiat 500
Beetle


----------



## Kirkyp

Ultimate girls car pug 206/207 cab, the girls in Hampshire love em!


----------



## pooma

Women/hairdresser cars, or whatever people want to call them. We've had 3 that people have said either one comment or the other about

MX5 was mine
Ford Puma was the wifes
Mini that the wife currently owns

Three of the best cars we've owned, all of them so much fun in the twisties I don't care what people call them. I've had a few blasts out in the Mini but not give it a real back road run yet but by god is it grippy.


----------



## Johnr32

Doc943 said:


> Anything called Clio


minus the v of course! driving one would put hair on your eyeballs..


----------



## robertdon777

Micra DropTop

EOS

SLK

1 Series Drop Top

Audi A3 Drop Top

Notice a theme?

Q3

X1

Evoque

Tiguan

Notice a theme?


----------



## Jdm boy

msb said:


> Is that the same as all civics being driven by old people


Lol I used too drive a civic 

Nah the MX5 are nice little cars in all fairness, don't they do them in a 1.8 supercharged?

Also the 96 or so Honda crx is a pretty girly car too lol


----------



## PugIain

A 1 series BMW, gurgh. Although they're small so I suppose easy to park in Sainsburys. Maybe why every one I see is driven by a woman or a trendy soft bloke.


----------



## Rayner

Vitara - I've owned 2  actually saw one that had a sticker saying 'no hair care products left in this car over night' :lol:

TT deffinatly. 
Smart cars imo 
VW polo too


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Panda
Polo
Lupo
Fox


----------



## willwander

msb said:


> Is that the same as all civics being driven by old people


I've had a civic too, cost me £500 quid and ran it for 5 years, but yeah it was an old persons car, loved it tho.

Girls cars?...
BMW 1 Series
mini
Range Rover Sport !


----------



## Doc943

Fiat Cinquecento (nurses)


----------



## WashMitt

Audi a4 esp a white one


----------



## WashMitt

suspal said:


> this must be the ultimate girlie car :-
> 
> 22 Year Old Girl Buys A Lamborghini Gallardo - YouTube


This is the biggest load of bullsheeeeet iv ever seen, clearly just a way to promote her bullsh1t website!!


----------



## 4d_dc2

Kirkyp said:


> Honda S2000 VBH owned one in light blue!


My mrs has got a Light blue (nurburgring blue) s2000 gt. 
hate having a lesser car than her lol.


----------



## suspal

WashMitt said:


> This is the biggest load of bullsheeeeet iv ever seen, clearly just a way to promote her bullsh1t website!!


i was being sarcastic mate :wall:


----------



## JenJen

I've owned 

Vauxhall Astra SRI - Silver (51reg)
MG TF 2.0 convertible - blue (53reg)
BMW 320 Compact - Amber (51reg)
VW Golf Mk4 GTi - silver (51reg)
Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 v6 - silver (54reg) 
Audi A5 Coupe 3.0TDi V6 - ice silver (57reg)
Audi TT 3.2 V6 - white (58reg)
BMW 320i - graphite grey (58reg - I think)
VW Golf GTi Mk5 - white (07 reg)
Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 V6 - red (55reg)


----------



## Buckweed

JenJen said:


> I've owned
> 
> Vauxhall Astra SRI - Silver (51reg)
> MG TF 2.0 convertible - blue (53reg)
> BMW 320 Compact - Amber (51reg)
> VW Golf Mk4 GTi - silver (51reg)
> Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 v6 - silver (54reg)
> Audi A5 Coupe 3.0TDi V6 - ice silver (57reg)
> Audi TT 3.2 V6 - white (58reg)
> BMW 320i - graphite grey (58reg - I think)
> VW Golf GTi Mk5 - white (07 reg)
> Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 V6 - red (55reg)


Wow that's some list, how many years to are we talking??


----------



## PugIain

JenJen said:


> I've owned
> 
> Vauxhall Astra SRI - Silver (51reg)
> MG TF 2.0 convertible - blue (53reg)
> BMW 320 Compact - Amber (51reg)
> VW Golf Mk4 GTi - silver (51reg)
> Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 v6 - silver (54reg)
> Audi A5 Coupe 3.0TDi V6 - ice silver (57reg)
> Audi TT 3.2 V6 - white (58reg)
> BMW 320i - graphite grey (58reg - I think)
> VW Golf GTi Mk5 - white (07 reg)
> Audi A4 cabriolet 3.0 V6 - red (55reg)


You see that's why you don't buy Audi', they're that boring you get through loads looking for a less boring one


----------



## JenJen

PugIain said:


> You see that's why you don't buy Audi', they're that boring you get through loads looking for a less boring one


Haha no no, I just get bored full stop. I would still have my A5 if it wasn't for my ex at the time wanting a TT, so I changed cars cause I could - I suppose it was two fingers up at him haha... And the TT only went cause I met Robert aka Prism Detailing and he had his wee girl so needed something more practicable...

The A4 is getting changed this year but simply cause I need a 4 door with the baby on the way!

These cars have been over the last 12 years  gods knows when ever the 51reg came out haha cause that was brand new so was the A5.


----------



## PugIain

JenJen said:


> Haha no no, I just get bored full stop. I would still have my A5 if it wasn't for my ex at the time wanting a TT, so I changed cars cause I could - I suppose it was two fingers up at him haha... And the TT only went cause I met Robert aka Prism Detailing and he had his wee girl so needed something more practicable...
> 
> The A4 is getting changed this year but simply cause I need a 4 door with the baby on the way!
> 
> These cars have been over the last 12 years  gods knows when ever the 51reg came out haha cause that was brand new so was the A5.


I must admit, I fancy a change. Either a 407 coupe or if I'm feeling flush, a 508.


----------



## JenJen

I have a A4 on order for April but thinking about cancelling it until Aberdeen has the car thefts under control.


----------



## PugIain

JenJen said:


> I have a A4 on order for April .


Nah, you want one of these..










I know I do :argie:


----------



## JenJen

I'm a German girl ;-) 

Ross has tried and tried to get me to change my mind but nope I'm sticking to what I know


----------



## WashMitt

JenJen said:


> I'm a German girl ;-)
> 
> Ross has tried and tried to get me to change my mind but nope I'm sticking to what I know


Sack the A4 and get one of these!!


----------



## WashMitt

suspal said:


> i was being sarcastic mate :wall:


Bud, this wasn't a dig at you, you didn't make the video :wall:


----------



## Natalie

Neil always said he thought my Puma was a "girly" car but he loved driving it


----------



## Yowfailed

Jdm boy said:


> Mx5 used too be a common hairdressers car in Ireland


MX5 id definitely a girlie car :thumb:

My lovely girlie wife's got one :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

WashMitt said:


> Audi a4 esp a white one


:doublesho Bit*h! :lol:


----------



## WashMitt

Bristle Hound said:


> :doublesho Bit*h! :lol:


Hahaha I had one to, it's all jokes :lol::lol:


----------



## SteveyG

1 series BMW. I've never seen a guy in one on the road!
BMW Mini
Ford Ka
Pug 107
Volvo C30


----------



## ShiningScotsman

Bod42 said:


> Suzuki Swift
> Mates are always giving me grief for owning one saying its a chicks car.
> 
> I was told by a car dealer than you can tell if cars are aimed at males or females from the manufacture by where the mirrors are. Mirrors in both sun visors is a womans car and mirror only in the passenger seat visor is a man's car :lol:


That'll be why her A1 has mirrors on both sides and I am constantly trying to get mascara removed form the headlining above the drivers seat :buffer:

My 5 series only has a vanity mirror on the passenger side :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad

Fiat 500 - not arbarth
Mini one - cooper maybe, but not S
Ford ka - especially street ka

This is all very stereotypical though.


----------



## WashMitt

SteveyG said:


> 1 series BMW. I've never seen a guy in one on the road!
> BMW Mini
> Ford Ka
> Pug 107
> Volvo C30


+1 on the 1 series, if I have sen a bloke in one he's gay!! And when I ask girls what there perfect car would be its always a Mini or a 1 series.

:speechles


----------



## SteveyG

Willows-dad said:


> Fiat 500 - not arbarth
> Mini one - cooper maybe, but not S
> Ford ka - especially street ka
> 
> This is all very stereotypical though.


More girls in the S then any other!


----------



## WashMitt

+1 mini is a girls car. End of!!


----------



## amatkins

WashMitt said:


> +1 mini is a girls car. End of!!


-1 it is not a girls car...


----------



## Dannbodge

Mini convert and poverty spec ones are a girls car.
The clubman , Cooper and S aren't imo


----------



## amatkins

Dannbodge said:


> Mini convert and poverty spec ones are a girls car.
> The clubman , Cooper and S aren't imo


I agree, mines a Cooper...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Saxo
Matiz
Fiesta
Lexus RX500


----------



## JenJen

A girl needs a boot - end of which makes the mini NOT a girly car


----------



## SteveyG

amatkins said:


> I agree, mines a Cooper...


You must be a girl then :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

SteveyG said:


> You must be a girl then :thumb:


Or gay :thumb:

Which is fine, each to their own


----------



## WashMitt

JenJen said:


> A girl needs a boot - end of which makes the mini NOT a girly car


My Mrs doesn't need a boot, hers is cleaner than mine, which believe me says a lot when you look at the rest of her car.


----------



## SteveyG

JenJen said:


> A girl needs a boot - end of which makes the mini NOT a girly car


My wife's car has a can of de-icer in the boot and that's about it.


----------



## JenJen

I like the rule "bigger is most defo better" "cause size does matter"


----------



## DJ X-Ray

JenJen said:


> A girl needs a boot - end of


They do.. Usually with Uggs written on the back


----------



## Turkleton

:lol: I have a Cooper S 
Gets a lot of attention from girls because it's a pretty Mini, but guys in the know comment on the supercharger and how it's quite a good drivers car so it's best of both worlds really 
1 Series, again the lesser engines purely for the BMW view factor, can't see many girls appreciating a 3.0 twin turbo 1 series...


----------



## DJ X-Ray

A Class. merc (any version)


----------



## Grommit

Most Hatchbacks. 
TT's
DS3
1 Series


----------



## avit88

pug 206 or 307 cc


----------



## avit88

so basically its mini, fiat 500, and any other small hatchback (usually audi a3, a1 or tt) in what I like to call 'ipod white'. And the car is 9 times out of 10 paid for on never never...because they have to up hold the image of being wealthy even though they are a junior admin worker somehow driving round in a 20k car...

they never open the bonnet and think a service means topping up the screenwash and checking the tyres (already warm lol) at the local asda 50p air pump....

Then they drive past you with their Rayban shades on filling the entire size of their face, barely visible over the bottom of the drivers window...

They get out swing their huge handbag over their shoulder and remove their key which attached to 50 million other keys and keyrings (jangling and scratching the sh!t out of everything in the interior as they drive) then slam the door so hard the glass nearly shatters, because they think thats how you need to shut a door.. (tbh it often is on a plastic fantastic mini)

:thumb:


----------



## Turkleton

avit88 said:


> so basically its mini, fiat 500, and any other small hatchback (usually audi a3, a1 or tt) in what I like to call 'ipod white'. And the car is 9 times out of 10 paid for on never never...because they have to up hold the image of being wealthy even though they are a junior admin worker somehow driving round in a 20k car...
> 
> they never open the bonnet and think a service means topping up the screenwash and checking the tyres (already warm lol) at the local asda 50p air pump....
> 
> Then they drive past you with their Rayban shades on filling the entire size of their face, barely visible over the bottom of the drivers window...
> 
> They get out swing their huge handbag over their shoulder and remove their key which attached to 50 million other keys and keyrings (jangling and scratching the sh!t out of everything in the interior as they drive) then slam the door so hard the glass nearly shatters, because they think thats how you need to shut a door.. (tbh it often is on a plastic fantastic mini)
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: Got it down to a T!


----------



## DesertDog

Nissan Patrols driven by 4ft 9" Filippinas who can barely see over the wheel or make contact with the pedals


----------



## WashMitt

avit88 said:


> so basically its mini, fiat 500, and any other small hatchback (usually audi a3, a1 or tt) in what I like to call 'ipod white'. And the car is 9 times out of 10 paid for on never never...because they have to up hold the image of being wealthy even though they are a junior admin worker somehow driving round in a 20k car...
> 
> they never open the bonnet and think a service means topping up the screenwash and checking the tyres (already warm lol) at the local asda 50p air pump....
> 
> Then they drive past you with their Rayban shades on filling the entire size of their face, barely visible over the bottom of the drivers window...
> 
> They get out swing their huge handbag over their shoulder and remove their key which attached to 50 million other keys and keyrings (jangling and scratching the sh!t out of everything in the interior as they drive) then slam the door so hard the glass nearly shatters, because they think thats how you need to shut a door.. (tbh it often is on a plastic fantastic mini)
> 
> :thumb:


You are describing my perfect woman 

Tat said I think a lot of these kinds of drivers are young girls who don't know (or care) better and I can't blame them, esp when they live at home and don't have much else to spend their money on apart from clothes to go out in, and when they do go out they don't even have to pay for drinks because guys buy them for them:lol:

And why feeeeccckkkking not


----------



## JenJen

Pfft you men honestly!!! Not every girl is like that!

Yeah I have the raybans, yeah I have the big Chloe handbag and the nice car but I've never ever ever paid for anything on credit! Robert can vouch for that! 

So don't tar all females with the same brush thank you very much!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Freelander
Discovery
Vitara
ML 500
Jeep Cherokee Sport
Chevrolet Kalos
Mettalic Green Peugeot 106's


----------



## rf860

PugIain said:


> A 1 series BMW, gurgh. Although they're small so I suppose easy to park in Sainsburys. Maybe why every one I see is driven by a woman or a trendy soft bloke.


This made me laugh! I've got a coupe version but would'nt say i'm soft or overly 'trendy'. Must be the exception 

Must say, i don't think this looks very girly

http://www.modbargains.com/images/Products/VelocityMotoring/photogallery/Sil E82 19in CSL 2.jpg


----------



## Alex_225

Thing is what is a girls car and what actually are girls cars are two separate things. 

For example you could say a small convertible like an MX5 or S2000 was a 'typical' girls car but yet two great drivers cars that happen to be convertible. You could say a Clio or Corsa are girls car but no more popular than a Fiesta, Micra, Punto in terms of small cars yet also come in RenaultSport and VXR form are also great drivers cars.

To me a 'girls' car is one that is more style over substance. One that isn't for driving but for posing rather than a combination of both. I would say cars like a Pug 206/306 CC, Megane CC and cute cars like the Fiat 500 or Mini (expcluding the fast ones). 

Of course this doesn't apply to all women as we know from many on here. I have many female friends who have driven awesome cars from Evos to MR2 Turbos.


----------



## DesertDog

The women here like the big metal 3 tonner SUV's.

When I take a look in the rear view and see an SUV up my tailpipe, with a ninja wearing shades and texting at the same time, I'll pull over.

In respect of ignorance.


----------



## WashMitt

rf860 said:


> This made me laugh! I've got a coupe version but would'nt say i'm soft or overly 'trendy'. Must be the exception
> 
> Must say, i don't think this looks very girly
> 
> http://www.modbargains.com/images/Products/VelocityMotoring/photogallery/Sil E82 19in CSL 2.jpg


It doesn't need to look girly for it to be a girls car!! It just has to be on their wish list :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

JenJen said:


> Pfft you men honestly!!! Not every girl is like that!
> 
> Yeah I have the raybans, yeah I have the big Chloe handbag and the nice car but I've never ever ever paid for anything on credit! Robert can vouch for that!
> 
> So don't tar all females with the same brush thank you very much!


Well said and as a fellow female, exactly the same for me. I don't even own a credit card. If I don't have the money then I can't afford it. Simples !


----------



## rf860

WashMitt said:


> It doesn't need to look girly for it to be a girls car!! It just has to be on their wish list :thumb:


To be fair, most girls i know aren't the slightest bit interested in cars and own corsas/clios/minis that are minging!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

My Misus drives a Freelander.











It is in drug dealer black with tinted windows though 

I'd say Fiat 500's and Minis are definatly in with the women, especially the vert ones.

If I was to name a mans car, it'd be an e60 5 series. I've never seen a woman driving one of these, and I remember reading some survey or other that said they are the most manly car in terms of sales figures men to women ratio. Reasons for women not liking them were things such as:-

Looks ugly
Hard to park
Hard to drive! (Stupid clutch)
Small windows?!? (Makes them feel claustraphobic and car sick)


----------



## JenJen

You blokes really make me laugh! Seriously... I looked at a 530 but only thing put me off was how crap it can be in the snow! 

Not all women an dumbasses


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Like I said, I read it somewhere, so it was probably in the paper, so it could be wrong.

I can only speak from my experience with my gf and buying a car, we've only bought one together in nearly 5 years and that was the Freelander, because she wanted a dog, and we couldn't keep my Porsche and her Clio. Before I had the Porsche I had a Land Rover and I wanted another because I enjoy greenlaning.

She liked the colour and the heated seats, thats all she's bothered about.

Obviously, there is no car that is 100% bought by either men or women, but there is a bias with some. I've seen a big increase in the number of young girls driving Audi A3's about in my area. Why? Because you can get them from an 03 plate and they still look modern, have a fancy badge and they can afford to insure them because they live at home. The BMW thing is present too, I see loads of women driving the X series BM's about.

And anyway, e60s are ugly


----------



## avit88

:thumb: To be fair I would just like to say that I was only saying this in jest as a joke and dont mean any harm or offense to anyone, but wanted to convey a comedy stereotype we all know about! 

my girlfriend is nothing like what I described and I can admit I got a smack when I read it back to her lol :lol:


----------



## ferted

What's wrong with the 206 CC??
Quite a nice looking car (bias as I own one,here it is parked next to my private jet:thumb


----------



## Alex_225

JenJen said:


> You blokes really make me laugh! Seriously... I looked at a 530 but only thing put me off was how crap it can be in the snow!
> 
> Not all women an dumbasses


Totally agree, what makes a 'girls car' and what a lot of women actually drive are two different things.

Not all girly drivers are Paris Hilton wannabes either! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Alex.. We drive girls cars. I've come to terms that big arches and body kits or an engine that screams can't change that. 

What does it for me is mine has mirrors on both sun visors... 

Yet the girlfriends doesn't :lol:


----------



## ReetB

SteveyG said:


> 1 series BMW. I've never seen a guy in one on the





WashMitt said:


> +1 on the 1 series, if I have sen a bloke in one he's gay!! And when I ask girls what there perfect car would be its always a Mini or a 1 series.
> 
> :speechles


Really? I don't think my 1 Series is girly at all.....


----------



## SteveyG

^^still girly no matter what engine. Girls like fast cars too. Damn ugly though - lol


----------



## ReetB

SteveyG said:


> ^^still girly no matter what engine. Girls like fast cars too. Damn ugly though - lol


:lol: Well you're the first person ever to say that it's ugly. Still not that you'd see it for long if you were ever behind me :driver:


----------



## Grommit

ReetB said:


> Really? I don't think my 1 Series is girly at all.....


LOL, damn you


----------



## Matt_H

Agree the 1 series isn't a very 'girly' car. Can't say i ever feel 'girly' driving my 123d, although my other half drives it more often to and from work. 

A 1M definetly isn't 'girly'!


----------



## SteveyG

ReetB said:


> :lol: Well you're the first person ever to say that it's ugly.


Pretty sure I'm not...! :thumb:

A quick search on here shows I'm not :lol:


----------



## Matt_H

Only thing i don't like on the 1M is the headlight washers, everything else i like. 

Infact fancy a swap? I have a Where's Wally mug and a newton's cradle in front of me to offer?.....Its a cool mug


----------



## avit88

nah you need to be orange to drive an 'ipod white' 1 series....


----------



## SteveyG

DesertDog said:


> The women here like the big metal 3 tonner SUV's.


Nearly got smashed into yesterday by one of those on her phone veering well onto my side of the road. Nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## ReetB

SteveyG said:


> Pretty sure I'm not...! :thumb:
> 
> A quick search on here shows I'm not :lol:


Perceptions eh?

I had people that called my old Exige was ugly as well, but I liked it. Anyway, I thought the topic was about "girly" cars :lol:



matty_206 said:


> Only thing i don't like on the 1M is the headlight washers, everything else i like.
> 
> Infact fancy a swap? I have a Where's Wally mug and a newton's cradle in front of me to offer?.....Its a cool mug


I was sold at the Where's Wally mug, so the newton's cradle is a bonus :lol:


----------



## SteveyG

ReetB said:


> Perceptions eh?


Perceptions is what this thread is all about


----------



## ReetB

SteveyG said:


> Perceptions is what this thread is all about


Indeed and it's good that we're all different isn't it


----------



## Alex_225

maggi133 said:


> Alex.. We drive girls cars. I've come to terms that big arches and body kits or an engine that screams can't change that.
> 
> What does it for me is mine has mirrors on both sun visors...
> 
> Yet the girlfriends doesn't :lol:


Ours comes under the criteria of being a small hatch back, like any of the others. Fiesta, Clio, Corsa all equally popular with blokes.

Admittedly I'm sure the name Twingo sounds better to French language speakers than English as it's a bit of a bent name! :lol:

If anyone asks, I drive (just) a Megane RS! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

I imagine the conversation would go like this Alex:

'What do you drive'
Alex: 'a Renaultsport'
'Which one?'
Alex: 'all of them'


----------



## Matt_H

Is the megane not girly? My mrs used to drive my R26?


----------



## Alex_225

matty_206 said:


> Is the megane not girly? My mrs used to drive my R26?


I'd say your Mrs was more of a rarity than anything.

A lot of 'typical' women or should I say people not interested in cars wouldn't have a clue what an R26 is!

Ironically, in my time as a petrol head I've come across a lot of males who drive 'manly' cars like Imprezas and Evos or other equally powerful motors who always seem like they have a point to prove!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I've never seen a girl driving my car (S5),but it wouldn't bother me though...It just means she's got taste:detailer:


----------



## Rowan83

I drive a BMW 1 Series and am far from gay! lol.


----------



## Matt_H

MatrixGuy said:


> I drive a BMW 1 Series and am far from gay! lol.


Matrix, you did feel the need to post that though, hmmmmm 

My mrs only knows what an R26 was because i educate her, same reason we got a 123d not a 118d


----------



## SteveyG

MatrixGuy said:


> I drive a BMW 1 Series and am far from gay! lol.


Being in the closet still counts. 

The women round here must be weird, most of them have the sporty models.


----------



## WashMitt

matty_206 said:


> Matrix, you did feel the need to post that though, hmmmmm
> 
> *My mrs only knows what an R26 was because i educate her, same reason we got a 123d not a 118d*


This is the norm I think and why women end up in the sportier versions of these small cars.

1 - Women very rarely go to buy a car on there own 
2 - If they have money but want a small car they tend to buy the most expensive one (the rs,s,gt version) 
3 - Nowdays I think women do appreciate a little bling on the car (big wheels, arches ect)

All this is by the by any way because they shouldn't be allowed cars as none of them can drive and should be at home cooking and cleaning any way!!!!!

:devil::devil:


----------



## Kerr

Women I know either buy something small and sensible or buy a car where image is the most important factor over anything. 

Audi TT
Audi A1
Citroen Ds3
Peugeot RCZ 
Range Rover Evoque
Mini 
Fiat 500


----------



## 182_Blue

ReetB said:


> Indeed and it's good that we're all different isn't it


In my eyes thats not ugly at all, its probably one of the sweetest looking BMW models about :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

Shaun said:


> In my eyes thats not ugly at all, its probably one of the sweetest looking BMW models about :thumb:


I suppose the GT5 is also nice too?


----------



## Mike Hunt

V8 5.7 Landcruiser/Lexus driven by a burkha babe , or any of the god awful GM stuff Silverado, Escalade, Yukon etc that seem to be en vogue with Qatari bint's (bint being the feminine form of bin in Arabic)


----------



## BoostJunky86

My mums got a 2012 land cruiser V8. But its not a 5.7 lol! Didnt know the petrols were 5.7. She's no Burkha though I'm afraid. 

4.5 TD but with good reasons its for towing a caravan but only does 6k a year sat wearing a few coats of Werkstatt lol!


----------



## SteveyG

Amusing coincidence on the way home - passed a silver 1 series M sport on the A14 with a woman driving it. :thumb: Looked about 40 though, but had the 1 handed steering going and the left handed lean.

Also saw a black S5 on the A1 with a brunette driving.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

SteveyG saw a black S5 on the A1 with a brunette driving.[/QUOTE said:


> ...was that when she was overtaking you...Or through her rear window?
> :doublesho


----------



## WashMitt

I'm sorry m1, 1 series, esp that thing with a boot a few pages back are typically girls cars!! Iv said it for years about that car a long time before this argument came up, men buy m3's end of!!


----------



## SteveyG

Dj.X-Ray said:


> ...was that when she was overtaking you...Or through her rear window?
> :doublesho


No she was just following traffic when I passed.


----------



## SteveyG

WashMitt said:


> I'm sorry m1, 1 series, esp that thing with a boot a few pages back are typically girls cars!! Iv said it for years about that car a long time before this argument came up, men buy m3's end of!!


Or M5's! Though my wife's friend drives an M5. Last time we got a lift with her she stalled it


----------



## msb

WashMitt said:


> I'm sorry m1, 1 series, esp that thing with a boot a few pages back are typically girls cars!! Iv said it for years about that car a long time before this argument came up, men buy m3's end of!!


Why would you when the 1M shown in this thread would be way faster then the current M3


----------



## SteveyG

As said earlier in the thread, speed/power has nothing to do with it! You could put 800hp in a pink Ka and it'd still be a pink Ka...


----------



## 182_Blue

SteveyG said:


> I suppose the GT5 is also nice too?


Maybe, well maybe if i knew what it was !


----------



## Kerr

The 1M is a cracking car. 

Not sure white does it justice though, or especially in the earlier pictures. 

I bet the people who don't get the 1M drive older man's cars?


----------



## should_do_more

100+ posts and no mention of the Boxster......this is a first!


----------



## Ming

I thought maybe one of these








I know its what my good ladys car looks like most weeks
Ming the Sexist


----------



## Ming

PugIain said:


> A 1 series BMW, gurgh. Although they're small so I suppose easy to park in Sainsburys. Maybe why every one I see is driven by a woman or a trendy soft bloke.


LOL
Next time I climb out of my 123d M series (204 BHP and rear wheel drive) feel free to wander over and call me a trendy 'soft' bloke. :thumb:
PS Dont be surpised when my 50kg mastiff gets out of the boot and licks up whats left all over the pavement 
Ming the 'trendy SOFT bloke!!'


----------



## WashMitt

Ming said:


> LOL
> Next time I climb out of my 123d M series (204 BHP and rear wheel drive) feel free to wander over and call me a trendy 'soft' bloke. :thumb:
> PS Dont be surpised when my 50kg mastiff gets out of the boot and licks up whats left all over the pavement
> Ming the 'trendy SOFT bloke!!'


You keep a dog in the boot of your car :doublesho

What kind of monster are you!!!!!


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> The 1M is a cracking car.
> 
> Not sure white does it justice though, or especially in the earlier pictures.
> 
> I bet the people who don't get the 1M drive older man's cars?


I don't think anyone would call mine a 'old mans car' and its never been mistaken for a women's car but I suppose that's what happens when you buy a blokes car

Just sayin


----------



## Ming

WashMitt said:


> You keep a dog in the boot of your car :doublesho
> 
> What kind of monster are you!!!!!


Apparently a gay softie monster if this thread is anything to go by!
Me and Murphy. on a good day









You could of course meet these two

















Depends how lucky you feel I guess!! 
LOL


----------



## RisingPower

You're not?  Bit disappointed now


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> The 1M is a cracking car.
> 
> Not sure white does it justice though, or especially in the earlier pictures.
> 
> I bet the people who don't get the 1M drive older man's cars?


You know I don't get the 1m


----------



## WashMitt

Ming said:


> Apparently a gay softie monster if this thread is anything to go by!
> Me and Murphy. on a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could of course meet these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how lucky you feel I guess!!
> LOL


Hahaha no doubt about it, if you pulled up next to me in a 1 series with that hood on and the dog in boot, I'd call the police and tell them a young lad has stole his mums car!!!


----------



## VAG-hag

Fiat 500
Mini
Clio
Ka

There is a feature on local radio here called fitty 500 where people fone in when then see a fitty in a Fiat 500, nice marketing for Fiat. Fiat thought so too so gave one of the djs a 500 to bez round in. Nice!


----------



## WashMitt

Also I think truth is.... Some women can bring a car down to "Girlie" status and some cars can bring a women up into "Petrolhead" status and some of either can't be saved


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> I don't think anyone would call mine a 'old mans car' and its never been mistaken for a women's car but I suppose that's what happens when you buy a blokes car
> 
> Just sayin


Is it an Audi A7 you have?

I've never seen a young person driving one.


----------



## SimonBash

Uh oh, my recent car history....

2003 316 Sport Compact
2004 Mini Cooper S
2006 Mini Cooper S
2003 Golf V5
2009 Mini Cooper D Graphite
BMW 120d M Sport 3 Door
2007 Golf GTI
2001 Audi TT

Current:
A1 in 'iPod white' - company car
2003 325 Touring M Sport - dog transport!

I must be doomed:lol:


----------



## SteveyG

SimonBash said:


> Uh oh, my recent car history....
> 
> 2003 316 Sport Compact
> 2004 Mini Cooper S
> 2006 Mini Cooper S
> 2003 Golf V5
> 2009 Mini Cooper D Graphite
> BMW 120d M Sport 3 Door
> 2007 Golf GTI
> 2001 Audi TT
> 
> Current:
> A1 in 'iPod white' - company car
> 2003 325 Touring M Sport - dog transport!
> 
> I must be doomed:lol:


I hate to break it to you, but you're gayer than Louis Spence.


----------



## WashMitt

SteveyG said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you're gayer than Louis Spence.


See the golfs we're fine, it's just EVERYTIHNG else he owned!!!


----------



## SimonBash

SteveyG said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you're gayer than Louis Spence.


You've ruined my weekend now mate:lol:

I best tell the wife:lol:


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> Is it an Audi A7 you have?
> 
> I've never seen a young person driving one.


That's because they can't afford one :thumb:

And it's an a5 but they probs all look alike to you old fellas


----------



## SimonBash

WashMitt said:


> See the golfs we're fine, it's just EVERYTIHNG else he owned!!!


325 Touring? C'mon!


----------



## WashMitt

SimonBash said:


> 325 Touring? C'mon!


Sorry, I missed that one, I was too busy crying by the time I got to the end

The 325 is fine, touring as well, for chainsaws n sh!t I feel ya :buffer:


----------



## RisingPower

SteveyG said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you're gayer than Louis Spence.


Screw you, i'm the only gay in the village


----------



## SimonBash

WashMitt said:


> Sorry, I missed that one, I was too busy crying by the time I got to the end
> 
> The 325 is fine, touring as well, for chainsaws n sh!t I feel ya :buffer:


:lol:

I'll go back further.....

2000 Fiesta Zetec
1999 Saxo VTR
2001 Saxo VTR
2001 Fiesta Zetec S
1999 106 GTI
1999 206 GTI
2001 Golf GTI T
2003 Focus ST170
2003 Mini Cooper


----------



## WashMitt

SimonBash said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll go back further.....
> 
> 2000 Fiesta Zetec
> 1999 Saxo VTR
> 2001 Saxo VTR
> 2001 Fiesta Zetec S
> 1999 106 GTI
> 1999 206 GTI
> 2001 Golf GTI T
> 2003 Focus ST170
> 2003 Mini Cooper


Honestly I'd stop


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> That's because they can't afford one :thumb:
> 
> And it's an a5 but they probs all look alike to you old fellas


I don't think that comes into it at all.

I know loads of sub 40 year olds who drive cars well in excess of the cost of an A7 and it wouldn't be considered by any of them.

There is a surprising amount of young people with cash to burn in Aberdeen.

I know a guy who bought a 2 month old one with a discount you wouldn't believe and there is already cars heading towards £25k which is within plenty of buyers budgets.

Audis are really common up here but not the big saloons/fastbacks. RS models and Q7s are really common.

The A7 is a very elegant looking car though. Just not attractive to young free guys in my opinion.


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> I don't think that comes into it at all.
> 
> I know loads of sub 40 year olds who drive cars well in excess of the cost of an A7 and ignorance wouldn't be considered by any of them.
> 
> There is a surprising amount of young people with cash to burn in Aberdeen.
> 
> I know a guy who bought a 2 month old one with a discount you wouldn't believe and there is already cars heading towards £25k which is within plenty of buyers budgets.
> 
> Audis are really common up here but not the big saloons/fastbacks. RS models and Q7s are really common.
> 
> The A7 is a very elegant looking car though. Just not attractive to young free guys in my opinion.


I'm not sure I get this post, you brought the a7 up by mistaking my car for a A7

I'd say this...

-Rs models arnt common anywhere, 
-A7 would defo be classed as a older persons car (however I'm under 30 and I'd get one tomorrow, so would most of my friends) 
-I have a A5 not a A7 which surely your not saying is an old mans car?

Plus have you seen mine it's not exactly pipe and slippers

Perhaps your mistaken about all these Rs's that are driving around Aberdeen after all you have mistaken my car, it's difficult they all look alike to the untrained eye :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> I'm not sure I get this post, you brought the a7 up by mistaking my car for a A7
> 
> I'd say this...
> 
> -Rs models arnt common anywhere,
> -A7 would defo be classed as a older persons car (however I'm under 30 and I'd get one tomorrow, so would most of my friends)
> -I have a A5 not a A7 which surely your not saying is an old mans car?
> 
> Plus have you seen mine it's not exactly pipe and slippers
> 
> Perhaps your mistaken about all these Rs's that are driving around Aberdeen after all you have mistaken my car, it's difficult they all look alike to the untrained eye :thumb:


Sorry I thought it was a A7 you had. Yes I would struggle to at a glance as it passed me on the road to check the difference between a A5 and A7.

A bit like the new BMW 3 and 5 series are too similar in appearance.

I'd still class an A5 as not appealing to the vast majority of young ones. Hotter coupes, but not saloon/flashbacks.

What model is your A5?

I'd give the RS models a second glance and yes there is plenty in Aberdeen. Less so with the amount being stolen though.


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> Sorry I thought it was a A7 you had. Yes I would struggle to at a glance as it passed me on the road to check the difference between a A5 and A7.
> 
> A bit like the new BMW 3 and 5 series are too similar in appearance.
> 
> I'd still class an A5 as not appealing to the vast majority of young ones. Hotter coupes, but not saloon/flashbacks.
> 
> What model is your A5?
> 
> I'd give the RS models a second glance and yes there is plenty in Aberdeen. Less so with the amount being stolen though.


Here's a link to my car, it's a sportback (so 5 doors) however, and I'm not making this up, I caught a young lad (19-22yrs old) taking a photo of it outside my gym only yesterday, now it's not your standard a5 but that kinda proves my point.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291023


----------



## 182_Blue

^ A woman at my little boys nursery has one of those ?, I kid you not LOL

She looks very important though


----------



## WashMitt

Shaun said:


> ^ A woman at my little boys nursery has one of those ?, I kid you not LOL
> 
> She looks very important though


My mrs likes to drive mine also mate, when's she's not using her scirocco :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

WashMitt said:


> Here's a link to my car, it's a sportback (so 5 doors) however, and I'm not making this up, I caught a young lad (19-22yrs old) taking a photo of it outside my gym only yesterday, now it's not your standard a5 but that kinda proves my point.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291023


It is an elegant car.

Not normally a fan of white when used on a big car but it works in this case.

I still don't see it as being a young man's car though. It isn't that often you see younger men driving around in big saloons.

Just think how most young lads pee their pants at the thought of a Focus RS.

Or the amount people on here that confuse a Golf with a supercar.

I don't understand what makes some of the cars as desirable as they are.

My theory about car choice is you have to have a banger, something sensible, move on to a hot hatch and once you've learned about driving quicker move on to something RWD with a bit more power.

After that you have to do something a bit daft and buy something like a 911.

Then you realise how much money you have wasted and then get rid of it for a Mondeo.

The world would be boring if we all done the same. Enjoy the car.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kerr said:


> It is an elegant car.
> 
> Not normally a fan of white when used on a big car but it works in this case.
> 
> I still don't see it as being a young man's car though. It isn't that often you see younger men driving around in big saloons.
> 
> Just think how most young lads pee their pants at the thought of a Focus RS.
> 
> Or the amount people on here that confuse a Golf with a supercar.
> 
> I don't understand what makes some of the cars as desirable as they are.
> 
> My theory about car choice is you have to have a banger, something sensible, move on to a hot hatch and once you've learned about driving quicker move on to something RWD with a bit more power.
> 
> After that you have to do something a bit daft and buy something like a 911.
> 
> Then you realise how much money you have wasted and then get rid of it for a Mondeo.
> 
> The world would be boring if we all done the same. Enjoy the car.


What car have you got kerr?


----------



## Kerr

Dj.X-Ray said:


> What car have you got kerr?


Still got my E92 335i.

Planning my change about April time.


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> It is an elegant car.
> 
> Not normally a fan of white when used on a big car but it works in this case.
> 
> I still don't see it as being a young man's car though. It isn't that often you see younger men driving around in big saloons.
> 
> Just think how most young lads pee their pants at the thought of a Focus RS.
> 
> Or the amount people on here that confuse a Golf with a supercar.
> 
> I don't understand what makes some of the cars as desirable as they are.
> 
> My theory about car choice is you have to have a banger, something sensible, move on to a hot hatch and once you've learned about driving quicker move on to something RWD with a bit more power.
> 
> After that you have to do something a bit daft and buy something like a 911.
> 
> Then you realise how much money you have wasted and then get rid of it for a Mondeo.
> 
> The world would be boring if we all done the same. Enjoy the car.


Thank you,

I think we've got so far off the "women's cars" thread it's ridiculous.

The problem is you originally said "these guys that don't like the 1m are probably driving old mans cars" (in other words) and I said "mine is far from a old mans car", I agree you won't see many 17-25yo driving a car like mine but you won't see many 'old men' driving a chipped, lowered, white, turbo with 20" imported wheels either!! ergo 'I don't drive a old mans car':thumb:

The other problem is you seem to be talking about young men as 22 and under (as round here there the only ones driving sh1t like focus rs) and I see young men as perhaps under 30 (probably because I'm crossing this line)

But yes let's agree male or female young or old, we drive what we like because of exactly that, we like :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

WashMitt said:


> My mrs likes to drive mine also mate, when's she's not using her scirocco :thumb:


Your implying its her husbands when in fact he drives a jaguar though :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

Shaun said:


> Your implying its her husbands when in fact he drives a jaguar though :thumb:


That's nice, but the truth is she doesn't drive one of those does she? There's a big differance between a standard a5 and mine mate :thumb:

Which is my point...

But if she's rocking that then good luck to her


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> It is an elegant car.
> 
> Not normally a fan of white when used on a big car but it works in this case.
> 
> I still don't see it as being a young man's car though. It isn't that often you see younger men driving around in big saloons.
> 
> Just think how most young lads pee their pants at the thought of a Focus RS.
> 
> Or the amount people on here that confuse a Golf with a supercar.
> 
> I don't understand what makes some of the cars as desirable as they are.
> 
> My theory about car choice is you have to have a banger, something sensible, move on to a hot hatch and once you've learned about driving quicker move on to something RWD with a bit more power.
> 
> After that you have to do something a bit daft and buy something like a 911.
> 
> Then you realise how much money you have wasted and then get rid of it for a Mondeo.
> 
> The world would be boring if we all done the same. Enjoy the car.


Personally i'm not sure why an audi a5 is more desirable than a focus rs.

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## 182_Blue

WashMitt said:


> That's nice, but the truth is she doesn't drive one of those does she? There's a big differance between a standard a5 and mine mate :thumb:
> 
> But if she's rocking that then good luck to her


I will be honest I only no it's an A5, they all look pretty similar to me, granted she's not pimped hers though so in that respect yours is different.


----------



## RisingPower

WashMitt said:


> That's nice, but the truth is she doesn't drive one of those does she? There's a big differance between a standard a5 and mine mate :thumb:
> 
> Which is my point...
> 
> But if she's rocking that then good luck to her


What are the differences out of curiousity?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Personally i'm not sure why an audi a5 is more desirable than a focus rs.
> 
> But whatever floats your boat.


I never said I did desire a Focus RS or an A5.

The amount of young ones who think the RS is something amazing I find wrong.

It is one of the better hot hatch backs but cars like the Megane RS can easily leave it but don't have the same grossly inflated hype.

The new Astra VXR has been posting faster lap times too.

The Focus RS would have been a great buy new. I had the chance of a brand new one in 2009 for £24k and 3 years later people are asking similar money.

Totally mental and unjustified price.


----------



## WashMitt

RisingPower said:


> What are the differences out of curiousity?


Like Sean said, she hasn't pimped hers


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> I never said I did desire a Focus RS or an A5.
> 
> The amount of young ones who think the RS is something amazing I find wrong.
> 
> It is one of the better hot hatch backs but cars like the Megane RS can easily leave it but don't have the same grossly inflated hype.
> 
> The new Astra VXR has been posting faster lap times too.
> 
> The Focus RS would have been a great buy new. I had the chance of a brand new one in 2009 for £24k and 3 years later people are asking similar money.
> 
> Totally mental and unjustified price.


Wasn't entirely aimed at you kerr, more a general comment.

Doesn't sound bad though and i'd hardly call it crap.


----------



## Guitarjon

I worry myself. My first car was a mk2b fiat punto.not really a feminine car but the colour was. It was a metalic powder blue. I really liked it. I then had a horrible boring car. Dark green seat Leon. Very manly looks but the colour was horrible and it was very dull and boring. Went the opposite directin again and got a red mk1 mx5, then manned it up with cage, bumper extensions etc and a charger. Now I have another mx5, this time a mk3 but have tried to give it a more aggressive man look with bumper extensions/ splitters eye brows lower and more manly wheels.


----------



## ChrisST

Oh no!!! It's the end of the world...:doublesho

My daily driver is a girls car..










And my toy is a young lads car that is nowhere near as desirable as a BMW or an Audi..










GUTTED!! :wall:

Honestly, the day I give two shiny sh1tes about what people think of my cars is the day I give up. 

Buy whatever car you want guys, just keep them clean.. :detailer:


----------



## Kerr

ChrisST said:


> Oh no!!! It's the end of the world...:doublesho
> 
> My daily driver is a girls car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my toy is a young lads car that is nowhere near as desirable as a BMW or an Audi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUTTED!! :wall:
> 
> Honestly, the day I give two shiny sh1tes about what people think of my cars is the day I give up.
> 
> Buy whatever car you want guys, just keep them clean.. :detailer:


Maybe the internet isn't the place for you if you take offence by people expressing their opinion.


----------



## ChrisST

I've got broad shoulders, no offence taken. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

ChrisST said:


> I've got broad shoulders, no offence taken. :thumb:


No problem.

As I said the Focus RS is a good hot hatch.

There is serious competition out there now though.

Just Ford fans keep the values very strong. Too strong in my opinion but heh ho that's just me.

With the depreciation levels so low they become a great buy from that point of view.

They have held their value very impressively.

I was reading a magazine feature the other day for the lowest depreciation levels and the Focus RS wasn't on it.

Quite clearly an omission.

They put the Audi Q5 top of the list after retaining 72% of its value after 3 years.

I thought the Q7 was the one people would desire if they wanted that type of car? I'm lost.


----------



## WashMitt

Kerr said:


> No problem.
> 
> As I said the Focus RS is a good hot hatch.
> 
> There is serious competition out there now though.
> 
> Just Ford fans keep the values very strong. Too strong in my opinion but heh ho that's just me.
> 
> With the depreciation levels so low they become a great buy from that point of view.
> 
> They have held their value very impressively.
> 
> I was reading a magazine feature the other day for the lowest depreciation levels and the Focus RS wasn't on it.
> 
> Quite clearly an omission.
> 
> They put the Audi Q5 top of the list after retaining 72% of its value after 3 years.
> 
> I thought the Q7 was the one people would desire if they wanted that type of car? I'm lost.


Salesman told me the same thing, the q5 holds it's money brilliantly, he said get the basic one and sell it in six months and you'll get your money back, but it was for the misses and she wanted something more girly.

I'd have a q7 all day for me that's the 4x4 to have if your gonna drive one around town.

They are ridiculously expensive though


----------



## ReetB

This thread is amusing. 

Over the past few years I've owned a Caterham Superlight, a NA Elise, a supercharged Elise, a Mini Cooper S Works, a Golf R32, a supercharged Exige and the 1M. Out of all of them the Mini is the only one that got girly comments. However the 1M is the one that has got the most positive attention from fellow petrol head blokes. 

Still each to their own. I'm not going to change small minded minds. I love the 1M and I'd much rather own that than some of the heaps people drive


----------



## WashMitt

It's amusing how offended people get when there is a suggestion that they drive a girly car, like Iv already said, if you like it drive it, a lot of what Iv said is banter, the amount of sh1t I get for have a white car you wouldn't believe but I take it because it's my choice and I like it.


----------



## msb

ReetB said:


> This thread is amusing.
> 
> Over the past few years I've owned a Caterham Superlight, a NA Elise, a supercharged Elise, a Mini Cooper S Works, a Golf R32, a supercharged Exige and the 1M. Out of all of them the Mini is the only one that got girly comments. However the 1M is the one that has got the most positive attention from fellow petrol head blokes.
> 
> Still each to their own. I'm not going to change small minded minds. I love the 1M and I'd much rather own that than some of the heaps people drive


good for you the 1M is a lovely very underrated car living in its big brothers shadow, most of the negative comments are from narrow minded people who havn't a clue:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

msb said:


> good for you the 1M is a lovely very underrated car living in its big brothers shadow, most of the negative comments are from narrow minded people who havn't a clue:thumb:


Yep :thumb:

Former m3 driver without a clue over here :wave:


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyway, back onto an already dubious topic please.


----------



## SteveyG

I wouldn't say it' a girls car based on looks, but I see so many women driving Jag XF's round the Cambs area. They tend to look a bit snotty though. Lol


----------



## ReetB

WashMitt said:


> Yep :thumb:
> 
> Former m3 driver without a clue over here :wave:


I found the M3 ok but after a few test drives of it, the thing had no guts. The lack of torque was frustrating so in gear it felt quite flat. Sounded good though I'll give you that


----------



## RisingPower

ReetB said:


> I found the M3 ok but after a few test drives of it, the thing had no guts. The lack of torque was frustrating so in gear it felt quite flat. Sounded good though I'll give you that


E46 or e92? M's are meant to be revved from my experience.

It's odd, it was even the same in the e39 m5 I drove.

The e46 m3 at least does have guts, but it doesn't have a turbo, so don't expect it to drive like one.


----------



## ReetB

RisingPower said:


> E46 or e92? M's are meant to be revved from my experience.
> 
> It's odd, it was even the same in the e39 m5 I drove.
> 
> The e46 m3 at least does have guts, but it doesn't have a turbo, so don't expect it to drive like one.


E92. Don't get me wrong, it's hardly a slow car but you really need to work it in gear. I've had NA cars before that needed the revs, plus supercharged cars which also needed working. Good fun on track but they can become tiresome on the road. That's why I like modern turbos, none of the silly lag you used to get with old turbo cars and instant in gear wallop.

With 485 lb.ft torque on my car from around 2000rpm, it never feels out of the power band. Catch the M3 in the wrong gear and its not actually that quick.


----------



## RisingPower

ReetB said:


> E92. Don't get me wrong, it's hardly a slow car but you really need to work it in gear. I've had NA cars before that needed the revs, plus supercharged cars which also needed working. Good fun on track but they can become tiresome on the road. That's why I like modern turbos, none of the silly lag you used to get with old turbo cars and instant in gear wallop.
> 
> With 485 lb.ft torque on my car from around 2000rpm, it never feels out of the power band. Catch the M3 in the wrong gear and its not actually that quick.


Mmm but this is what m cars are supposed to be like, you need to rev them.

Never found the m tiresome on the road apart from the rasp, if you need the power, which you can very rarely use on the roads in the m3, you can also use the revs.

There was plenty of torque for normal driving.

The main issue with the m3 I would not like is it is very, very difficult and very expensive to squeeze any more power out of it. I also found it a bit pointless when I spend most of my time in traffic.

I wouldn't want a turbo'd car unless it was something like a gtr, then i'd still prefer to have a vette. They'd have huge mounds of torque from idle.


----------



## WashMitt

RisingPower said:


> Mmm but this is what m cars are supposed to be like, you need to rev them.
> 
> Never found the m tiresome on the road apart from the rasp, if you need the power, which you can very rarely use on the roads in the m3, you can also use the revs.
> 
> There was plenty of torque for normal driving.
> 
> The main issue with the m3 I would not like is it is very, very difficult and very expensive to squeeze any more power out of it. I also found it a bit pointless when I spend most of my time in traffic.
> 
> I wouldn't want a turbo'd car unless it was something like a gtr, then i'd still prefer to have a vette. They'd have huge mounds of torque from idle.


I agree, I don't know how anyone can question the torque of a m3 but I suppose not everyone drives the same, my m3 was a beast to drive I loved it.

Any way back to op.....

Iv got to say since this thread I have been on the look out and I will admit that most 1 series iv seen have been being driven by a man, so I'll concede that I am probably in the wrong quoting that as a girls car,

I will however continue to and would never buy one, I think this is mainly down to me moving towards larger cars if the last four or so years.


----------



## msb

WashMitt said:


> Yep :thumb:
> 
> Former m3 driver without a clue over here :wave:


And one here with one obviously:wave:


----------



## msb

RisingPower said:


> Mmm but this is what m cars are supposed to be like, you need to rev them.
> 
> Never found the m tiresome on the road apart from the rasp, if you need the power, which you can very rarely use on the roads in the m3, you can also use the revs.
> 
> There was plenty of torque for normal driving.
> 
> The main issue with the m3 I would not like is it is very, very difficult and very expensive to squeeze any more power out of it. I also found it a bit pointless when I spend most of my time in traffic.
> 
> I wouldn't want a turbo'd car unless it was something like a gtr, then i'd still prefer to have a vette. They'd have huge mounds of torque from idle.


M cars ain't going to be for you then as the latest generation and onwards are all going turbo,reason being its cheap easy reliable clean power thats also more economical, i know what you're saying about na m cars but times change and with the ever growing competition to have the most powerful car in class turbo power is a legitimate way forward, the results speak for themselves


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> M cars ain't going to be for you then as the latest generation and onwards are all going turbo,reason being its cheap easy reliable clean power thats also more economical, i know what you're saying about na m cars but times change and with the ever growing competition to have the most powerful car in class turbo power is a legitimate way forward, the results speak for themselves


Clean, economical power? Go hug a tree 

I don't want poncy little turbos on a small engine, just so I can save some daisies somewhere 

Tbh, I don't think m cars were ever for me, but the new m3 sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Clean, economical power? Go hug a tree
> 
> I don't want poncy little turbos on a small engine, just so I can save some daisies somewhere
> 
> Tbh, I don't think m cars were ever for me, but the new m3 sounds gorgeous.


Aren't even all the Yank cars you desire heading down the smaller turbocharged engine route too?

I'm afraid it is going to be the way of things.

Turbo technology has moved forward a lot in recent years.


----------



## DesertDog

Kerr said:


> Aren't even all the Yank cars you desire heading down the smaller turbocharged engine route too?
> 
> I'm afraid it is going to be the way of thing.
> 
> Turbo technology has moved forward a lot in recent years.


Not all of them


----------



## Mike Hunt

BoostJunky86 said:


> My mums got a 2012 land cruiser V8. But its not a 5.7 lol! Didnt know the petrols were 5.7. She's no Burkha though I'm afraid.
> 
> 4.5 TD but with good reasons its for towing a caravan but only does 6k a year sat wearing a few coats of Werkstatt lol!


The Lexus version is 5.7, the Landcruiser maybe smaller capacity, still a very popular ladies car though, strange culture/taste thing that, you can get all the so called girly cars here from Fiat 500 to whatever, but I've only ever noticed them being driven by non Arabs.


----------



## Kerr

DesertDog said:


> Not all of them


Will in time.

I see they do plan to replace the V6 Mustang.

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/06/2015-ford-mustang-to-get-four-cylinder-turbo-engine.html

I like the look of that one.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> Aren't even all the Yank cars you desire heading down the smaller turbocharged engine route too?
> 
> I'm afraid it is going to be the way of things.
> 
> Turbo technology has moved forward a lot in recent years.


Not as far as i'm aware?

Mustangs have gone from 4.6 to 5.0, vettes fom 5.7 to 7.0?


----------



## Kerr

RisingPower said:


> Not as far as i'm aware?
> 
> Mustangs have gone from 4.6 to 5.0, vettes fom 5.7 to 7.0?


The next Corvette is supposed to be turbocharged.

Smaller displacement but still V8 and 10, 000rpm rumoured.


----------



## RisingPower

Kerr said:


> The next Corvette is supposed to be turbocharged.
> 
> Smaller displacement but still V8 and 10, 000rpm rumoured.


Hmm, is there a c7 z06? The c7 is around the same size as the c6.

Yeah random rumors it seems, apparently the lt1 to be used in the c7, is... 6.2 litres. The ls3 in the c6 was....... 6.2 litres.


----------



## msb

RisingPower said:


> Clean, economical power? Go hug a tree
> 
> I don't want poncy little turbos on a small engine, just so I can save some daisies somewhere
> 
> Tbh, I don't think m cars were ever for me, but the new m3 sounds gorgeous.


Duh its about great power and economy with a turboed engine something that us mere mortals want given the crazy price of fuelnot to mention the unlimited tuning options that also come with turbo power, even supercars are going the turbo route, take the latest maclaren, hardly a tree hugging poncy car, and at the other end of the market ford with its eco boost engines have managed to make a 1.0 focus thats quicker and more economical than the old 1.6:thumb: Time to wake up and get in the real world, turbo technology has moved on and is going to be the way forward in many applications


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> Duh its about great power and economy with a turboed engine something that us mere mortals want given the crazy price of fuelnot to mention the unlimited tuning options that also come with turbo power, even supercars are going the turbo route, take the latest maclaren, hardly a tree hugging poncy car, and at the other end of the market ford with its eco boost engines have managed to make a 1.0 focus thats quicker and more economical than the old 1.6:thumb: Time to wake up and get in the real world, turbo technology has moved on and is going to be the way forward in many applications


Go hug a tree 

The new mclaren is boring and for a supercar it is too tree hugging for my liking.

I'm sure turbo technology has moved on, doesn't mean i'd necessarily want it.

Sensible car with sensible power and economical, fun car that doesn't matter the mpg.

In the real world, there's sod all point in massive power on uk roads. They're uneven, potholed to crap, slow, full of traffic and boring idiots. For uk roads, i'd rather have a slow boring car, for a track, something fun.


----------



## msb

RisingPower said:


> Go hug a tree
> 
> The new mclaren is boring and for a supercar it is too tree hugging for my liking.
> 
> I'm sure turbo technology has moved on, doesn't mean i'd necessarily want it.
> 
> Sensible car with sensible power and economical, fun car that doesn't matter the mpg.
> 
> In the real world, there's sod all point in massive power on uk roads. They're uneven, potholed to crap, slow, full of traffic and boring idiots. For uk roads, i'd rather have a slow boring car, for a track, something fun.


So ok let me get this right all turbo cars in your expert opinion are totally ****, i mean the Ferarri F40 and the bugatti veyron and not to mention porsches 911 turbo and even the nissan gtr are all **** totally rubbish piles of crap cos you say so, get a life and accept you're wrong and quite honestly making yourself look stupid to argue a point you can't put a positive arguement over for


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> So ok let me get this right all turbo cars in your expert opinion are totally ****, i mean the Ferarri F40 and the bugatti veyron and not to mention porsches 911 turbo and even the nissan gtr are all **** totally rubbish piles of crap cos you say so, get a life and accept you're wrong and quite honestly making yourself look stupid to argue a point you can't put a positive arguement over for


Not at all, but I believe turbos shouldn't be for the sake of emissions. In those cars, they aren't.

I disagree with smaller engines and turbos, just to meet emission laws.

I should clarify, I'd love a mahoosive turbo on a vette for power. I, however, wouldn't want a 3.5 4 pot corvette with a turbo just for the sake of mpg, when I could have a 7 litre ls7, with no turbo.


----------



## msb

Don't get me wrong i would first to agree with there aint no repalcement for displacement, but in reality thats no where near as true as it used to be:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> Don't get me wrong i would first to agree with there aint no repalcement for displacement, but in reality thats no where near as true as it used to be:thumb:


Piffle 

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...-lmr-twin-turbo-vette-sale-1600rwhp-plus.html


----------



## msb

Still not that impressive there are plenty of cars tunable to higher outputs per litre than that plenty of supras and skylines doing alot more than that oh and look to achive the power they did with that engine they had to bolt bloody great turbos to it So turbo obvoiusly does = win:lol:


----------



## RisingPower

msb said:


> Still not that impressive there are plenty of cars tunable to higher outputs per litre than that plenty of supras and skylines doing alot more than that oh and look to achive the power they did with that engine they had to bolt bloody great turbos to it So turbo obvoiusly does = win:lol:


Yes, but they don't sound like that 

Turbos do = win, just not those poncy tiny turbos for sake of emissions.


----------



## willwander

msb said:


> Still not that impressive there are plenty of cars tunable to higher outputs per litre .. So turbo obvoiusly does = win:lol:


Standard Suzuki Hayabusa bike makes 170bhp

With right turbo and tweaks will make 700bhp, not bad for a 1300cc engine.


----------



## ReetB

I guess everyone is different, which is a good thing. Personally speaking on the road I want instant in gear performance , so that means torque....lots of it! For example on the motorway when the car in front moves over, I don't want to rev the hell out of the car to et past, I want to have lots of wallop straight away. 

On the track it's a different matter and a car that revs is good fun. But then I wouldn't buy an NA car like an M3, Type R, etc as they aren't track cars. I'd buy a Caterham or an Elise / Exige. 

The fact if the matter is, like it or not, the car manufacturers have to meet emissions targets now (that's why Aston Martin have that stupid Cygent car). The only way around this and to maintain the performance, they turn to turbos. The new M3 will be turbo, most of the Audi RS range, so is AMG. The new Renault Clio Sport will be turbo and I think all of the hot hatches are now.


----------



## RisingPower

ReetB said:


> I guess everyone is different, which is a good thing. Personally speaking on the road I want instant in gear performance , so that means torque....lots of it! For example on the motorway when the car in front moves over, I don't want to rev the hell out of the car to et past, I want to have lots of wallop straight away.
> 
> On the track it's a different matter and a car that revs is good fun. But then I wouldn't buy an NA car like an M3, Type R, etc as they aren't track cars. I'd buy a Caterham or an Elise / Exige.
> 
> The fact if the matter is, like it or not, the car manufacturers have to meet emissions targets now (that's why Aston Martin have that stupid Cygent car). The only way around this and to maintain the performance, they turn to turbos. The new M3 will be turbo, most of the Audi RS range, so is AMG. The new Renault Clio Sport will be turbo and I think all of the hot hatches are now.


Buy a corvette then


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shaun said:


> Anyway, back onto an already dubious topic please.


The boss has spoken


----------



## ReetB

RisingPower said:


> Buy a corvette then


I'd rather walk :lol:


----------



## zippo

did i mention the wife wants a tvr cerbra. No idea why really because she cant drive for 5hit and will probably end up wrapping it around a tree*,*police car (yes shes done that before).But I'm tired of the ear ache so I'll find a very rough one and i do mean rough one because apart from being a great wife (not in counting the very sudden appearances of dogs cats and 1 snake) . She's alright and i do love her. So while i don't think a tvr is a woman's or mans car it's not my woman's car.So the plan is to involve her in everything to do with the car including cleaning all the tools used when we finish each night. I'll give it 2 weeks and she will want rid of it .No more its a ''mans car so i will prove you wrong'' rubbish. I'll softly whisper in her ear there's more to owning a fast car than just driving it ._EAR ACHE ENDS _i hope With luck she 'll learn it doesn't matter who drives what so long as it works to spec and avoids walking


----------



## Kerr

zippo said:


> did i mention the wife wants a tvr cerbra. No idea why really because she cant drive for 5hit and will probably end up wrapping it around a tree*,*police car (yes shes done that before).But I'm tired of the ear ache so I'll find a very rough one and i do mean rough one because apart from being a great wife (not in counting the very sudden appearances of dogs cats and 1 snake) . She's alright and i do love her. So while i don't think a tvr is a woman's or mans car it's not my woman's car.So the plan is to involve her in everything to do with the car including cleaning all the tools used when we finish each night. I'll give it 2 weeks and she will want rid of it .No more its a ''mans car so i will prove you wrong'' rubbish. I'll softly whisper in her ear there's more to owning a fast car than just driving it ._EAR ACHE ENDS _i hope With luck she 'll learn it doesn't matter who drives what so long as it works to spec and avoids walking


If you are worried about her driving, don't let here near a TVR.

There is no driver aids to save you if and when it goes wrong.

You do need to understand how to drive to own a TVR.


----------



## ChrisST

Well I went to look at a Z4 this afternoon, yeah yeah..another girls car!  and i stumbled upon this!!!! :doublesho

Now this is a girls car..


----------



## Ming

Yup. thats a girls car. even Mrs Ming agrees.
Even her gay friend ewouldn't drive that and he is proper camp gay!!
Ming the Convinced


----------



## RisingPower

Ming said:


> Yup. thats a girls car. even Mrs Ming agrees.
> Even her gay friend ewouldn't drive that and he is proper camp gay!!
> Ming the Convinced


Oy, what you implying about gay people and taste eh? Since I drove an m3 would you not have one eh?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Nissan Micra
Peugeot RCZ
VW Polo
VW Up!
VW Fox
Renault Clio
Chevrolet Spark
Peugeot 107
Toyota Aygo
Toyota Yaris
Audi TT
BMW Z4
Skoda Fabia
Peugeot 206
Ford Ka
Ford Fusion


----------



## amatkins

According to a few of my friends my BMW Mini Cooper is a girls car, but they tend to change there mind when they see how fun it is to drive with its go kart handling. 

Nissan micra I would say, especially the bubble shaped one in the stupid pale metallic colours.


----------



## amatkins

Bod42 said:


> Suzuki
> I was told by a car dealer than you can tell if cars are aimed at males or females from the manufacture by where the mirrors are. Mirrors in both sun visors is a womans car and mirror only in the passenger seat visor is a man's car :lol:


Mini Cooper - mirrors in both visors which light up when you open them... 
Work van - no mirrors in visors...

Ha... :banghead:


----------



## voon

Ok, there's color ... I've seen pink Fiat 500's, so...

But apart from that, there's only about one really specific female car, and that's the old Ford Ka. No man of respect can drive that.

Apart from that, all other suggestions in this thread are just androgynous at best if at all. And I love my M135i


----------



## Tabbs

This has been an interesting read as my wife seems to mix it up from girlie to non girlie to back again
Punto (girls)
Suzuki vitara( girls)
VW beetle (GIRLS)
Merc A class (girls)
Rav 4 (?)








Mitsubishi Shogun SWB (?)








BMW 330d Sport touring








VW Beetle (again)


----------



## TubbyTwo

Pretty much any little noddy car (A1, lupo, polo etc)

And generally anything slow enough to womble about in the fast lane holding up all the traffic with its "peppy" 1.2 or 1l engine.


----------



## Joe the Plumber

Sorry to drag up an elderly thread, but I'm in shock.

One of my wife's work colleagues bought a 'Peugeot convertible' a few weeks back. From her description, I thought it was an RCZ (yep, classic hairdresser's fare, but I'll concede they have a certain style), and out of the blue, yesterday we found ourselves behind it.

'There's Brian' (not his real name) said Mrs J (yes, you thought this was a _female_ colleague - wrong!) But I was stunned. Given the excellent choice of new cars available today, why on earth would a rotund, balding, middle-aged man with a reasonable amount of money (from a deceased parent) go out and buy a _Peugeot 308CC_?

Mrs J said he actually went around his male colleagues asking what they thought before he bought it, and despite all the good advice, he still bought it!

The astonishing thing is, as far as we're aware, he's not gay and doesn't own a hair salon either.

If he was gay, or a lady of the opposite sex, this purchasing decision would have been understandable (although I have a few gay customers, and they certainly wouldn't have bought one either), but talk about an odd car to buy.

Small convertibles are perfect for lovely ladies who are on their way to a luncheon appointment with their friends, and it's always a pleasure to see them doing so. But for a geezer?

Anyhow, I can imagine I've accidentally insulted loads of people with this post, so if you are feeling insulted, please don't be as it's meant purely in a spirit of fun.

But I'm still in shock....


----------



## RisingPower

Joe the Plumber said:


> Sorry to drag up an elderly thread, but I'm in shock.
> 
> One of my wife's work colleagues bought a 'Peugeot convertible' a few weeks back. From her description, I thought it was an RCZ (yep, classic hairdresser's fare, but I'll concede they have a certain style), and out of the blue, yesterday we found ourselves behind it.
> 
> 'There's Brian' (not his real name) said Mrs J (yes, you thought this was a _female_ colleague - wrong!) But I was stunned. Given the excellent choice of new cars available today, why on earth would a rotund, balding, middle-aged man with a reasonable amount of money (from a deceased parent) go out and buy a _Peugeot 308CC_?
> 
> Mrs J said he actually went around his male colleagues asking what they thought before he bought it, and despite all the good advice, he still bought it!
> 
> The astonishing thing is, as far as we're aware, he's not gay and doesn't own a hair salon either.
> 
> If he was gay, or a lady of the opposite sex, this purchasing decision would have been understandable (although I have a few gay customers, and they certainly wouldn't have bought one either), but talk about an odd car to buy.
> 
> Small convertibles are perfect for lovely ladies who are on their way to a luncheon appointment with their friends, and it's always a pleasure to see them doing so. But for a geezer?
> 
> Anyhow, I can imagine I've accidentally insulted loads of people with this post, so if you are feeling insulted, please don't be as it's meant purely in a spirit of fun.
> 
> But I'm still in shock....


If they want to buy a 308cc, it won't be because they're gay, it'll be because they have a collection of barbie dolls. I don't see where being gay comes into it.

Especially when you say you have gay customers who wouldn't buy it.

Then again, maybe the 350z is a bit hairdresseresque but I don't think so. M3 definitely isn't.

You'd have to remove my eyes before I'd buy a 308cc, or even look at one willingly.


----------



## Joe the Plumber

You're quite right, the gay aspect probably is a misconception. 

Thinking about it, most of my gay customers drive Golfs (one even calls his 'The Wagen' for some reason, although he's not German), but I've no idea if there's anything to be read into this trend, and I'm not suggesting anything by mentioning it either.

I'll ask Mrs J to keep her eyes peeled for evidence of Barbie ownership in the office.


----------



## The Cueball

funniest thread for ages... esp the hyper macho posts....

Oooh don't call me names, check out my powwwwwwweeeerrrrrrr



:wall:


----------



## JamesCotton

BJM said:


> Ford Streetka
> Anything with a Mini badge
> Any small French sh!tbox


What do you class as a french Sh1tbox....?


----------



## Joe the Plumber

The Cueball said:


> funniest thread for ages... esp *the hyper macho posts*....
> 
> Oooh don't call me names, check out my powwwwwwweeeerrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> :wall:


Worryingly, most of them seem to have been posted by ladies!


----------



## RisingPower

Joe the Plumber said:


> You're quite right, the gay aspect probably is a misconception.
> 
> Thinking about it, most of my gay customers drive Golfs (one even calls his 'The Wagen' for some reason, although he's not German), but I've no idea if there's anything to be read into this trend, and I'm not suggesting anything by mentioning it either.
> 
> I'll ask Mrs J to keep her eyes peeled for evidence of Barbie ownership in the office.


Ah golfs eh? Don't tell the fan boys


----------



## LukeWS

JamesCotton said:


> What do you class as a french Sh1tbox....?


Dont know about french but heres a ****box


----------



## Porkypig

There far to many to list, lots already posted so....

Anything with a dent in it or a cuddly toy on the dash / parcel shelf.. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail

Any car where you can sit in the back and give instructions.

My wife told me to post this 

John THt wish me luck, just going out for some milk in her car.


----------



## Jammy J

RisingPower said:


> You'd have to remove my eyes before I'd buy a 308cc, or even look at one willingly.


:lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

Porkypig said:


> There far to many to list, lots already posted so....
> 
> Anything with a dent in it or a cuddly toy on the dash / parcel shelf.. :lol::lol::lol:


Oi, I've got a cuddly toy on my dash!  It's Woodstock (from Peanuts) because he's bright yellow and so is my car. Last time it was in the garage they took him off the dash and put him in the passenger foot well :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Fiat 500
Ford Ka
Toyota Yaris
Hyundai i20
Hyundai i10
Volkswagen Polo
Volkswagen Up
Volkswagen Beetle
Peugeot 107
Peugeot 206
Citroen DS3


----------



## Maggi200

Golf's without a GTI/R badge


----------



## Phssll

My wifes White Audi TT Roadster


----------



## FiestaGirlie

Holy Thread Resurrection!!!

Being a girlie myself, thought I'd throw my 2pence in. And according to this thread, my entire car history confirms all of the stereotypes:
Pug 205
Renault Clio
Ford Fiesta
Mini
"Fiat 500" 

However, the first two were just 'first cars' that did the job, and then I got into cars a bit more...

The fiesta was an ST, which I modified quite a bit. It ended up supercharged running 300bhp and spent quite a fair amount of time on track...










Then there's the mini... Well that is a proper mini, none of this BMW malarkey...










And then finally the current beast (as well as the mini). I put in the " " as it's not actually a Fiat, or a 500, it's an Abarth 595, but it's obviously based on it!!!


----------



## Rayaan

Any sort of convertible. 

Real men drive coupe's!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Anymore to add to the list people of DW?


----------



## Pittsy

New vw beetle.... 
See how often you see a man driving one


----------



## robertdon777

My pink C1 airscape. That's what happens when you say to the lease company....any colour it don't bother me...luckily I have 2 girls who like it and another car if I need to man up for a bit.


----------



## Kriminal

Bristle Hound said:


> Anymore to add to the list people of DW?


If you think I'm going through 20 odd pages before I post an 'additional' one, you've got another thing coming.

So, now I've got that off my chest : the new Jeep Renegade.

Now I know what you're thinking, as I'm quite surprised I posted this one too. But I saw a red one the other, on the road, and it did look a bit....erm.....un-manly?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kriminal said:


> If you think I'm going through 20 odd pages before I post an 'additional' one, you've got another thing coming.


Would have been Kriminal not too  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mercedes E class coupe & convertable's

New Range Rover Sport

There's loads of both driven by the ladies near to where I live


----------



## insanejim69

Wow how did I miss this thread. 

My top list of a womans car in Aberdeen IMO,

Audi A1 (any kind)
Audi TT (any kind)
Vauxhall Corsa (usually tidy 20 year old women) 
Range Rover Evoque (and they think they need 6 feet of mirror room on their near side) 
In fact any 4x4 (same rule applies to mirror room as above) 
City run arounds, that are different ,Mazda 2, Nissan Micra, Ford Ka's, Vauxhall Adams. 

I am sure I missed a few.

James


----------



## bigmac3161

Peugeot RCZ and RR EVOQUE 1 i had and 1 i have what does that say about me


----------

